# Farming pics



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I know there has to be some more farmers in here.
In the stuck picture the field was a little wet, took a 8100 to pull it out, my 7400 didn't have a chance.
The corn field is a customers of mine, I stack hay/straw for him. My little brother is 5'10 to give you a idea.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Kind of runty corn.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

cretebaby;871315 said:


> Kind of runty corn.


Maybe for Iowa lol. That field was a good 8-12 inches taller than anything else around.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cretebaby;871315 said:


> Kind of runty corn.


Telling a farmer his corn looks runty is worse then saying he has a but ugly wife.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

JD Dave;871362 said:


> Telling a farmer his corn looks runty is worse then saying he has a but ugly wife.


:laughing:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Took this a couple weeks ago.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

JD Dave;871369 said:


> Took this a couple weeks ago.


Which Condo is yours?:laughing:


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I've never seen a machine like that New Holland before. That's pretty cool


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

JD Dave;871369 said:


> Took this a couple weeks ago.


i realize you like John Deere, but if you are planning to plow with that, you might be a *******


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Dose it stack it like that on its own or do you have someone back there doing it?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

the bale picker does it all automatically, neat machine, even more fun to drive, they drive those things fast!!!


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

cretebaby;871315 said:


> Kind of runty corn.


You should know this by now, but:

It's not the length of your stalk but the weight of your cob that matters!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cet;871375 said:


> Which Condo is yours?:laughing:


Building on the left penthouse. I went home for lunch that day so I just parked the combine out front.


02powerstroke;871389 said:


> Dose it stack it like that on its own or do you have someone back there doing it?


The baler just drops the bales and that picks them up and stacks them. Then you either drop them in the field and have a truck pick up a load and drive them back to the barn or you drive the machine back. The purpose is to eliminate handling the bales, we use to have quite a few of them around here. Now some of the guys pull a stacker behind the baler and it ties 18 small squares into 1 big square bale and you can move with a bale spear.


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

here are some from havest


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

You control everything in the cab. I can stack just under 4000 bales in a good long day. It will run down the road at about 40mph with a load and 50mph empty. Almost 60% of my income in the summer comes from stacking hay. It has a perkins diesel, 5spd trans with a split rearend. Sitting so far in front of the axle makes it a little different to drive but I love it. Put about 580 hours on it this year, picked up a little over 160,000 bales.


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

and some more


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

and a few more...we no longer have the John Deere 9760 we had way too much trouble with it,we got a Case 8010 last year and love it


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

jomama45;871397 said:


> You should know this by now, but:
> 
> It's not the length of your stalk but the weight of your cob that matters!


To funny!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

Dirtboy953B;871414 said:


> and a few more...we no longer have the John Deere 9760 we had way too much trouble with it,we got a Case 8010 last year and love it


sweet! i love to hear guys switch from green to red,combines or tractors!


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

rancherman84;871767 said:


> sweet! i love to hear guys switch from green to red,combines or tractors!


We will proly never go back to a green combine,and we are going to start buying case tractors to replace the deere's but will still run the cat challengers,just to much trouble with the deere's we had problems with the combine that were factoy recall's and deere would not stand behind them and fix them,the case has half the grease fittings and they need grease half as much,and it only has 3 belts,it just has way,way less moving parts,I cant even count the # of belts the deere had.when we traded for the case it was 3 months after the deal was done before the case dealer even saw the deere tradin.they treaded sight unseen and never heard a gripe when they picked it up,and the dealer service is next to none


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

Cool pic's i love harvest time. Most farmers around us are just now picking cause of all the rain. Hopefully we'll get up to a few friends farms and get to help out i love driving the combine and being out on the farm. 

How's everyone else fields looking? All the crops out yet? Just curious to see how everyone else is doing.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

JDWalkbehind;871909 said:


> Cool pic's i love harvest time. Most farmers around us are just now picking cause of all the rain. Hopefully we'll get up to a few friends farms and get to help out i love driving the combine and being out on the farm.
> 
> How's everyone else fields looking? All the crops out yet? Just curious to see how everyone else is doing.


We have been done for 2 weeks. Got all the bedding made, manure spread and chiseling done.

Now for a little.


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

JDWalkbehind;871909 said:


> Cool pic's i love harvest time. Most farmers around us are just now picking cause of all the rain. Hopefully we'll get up to a few friends farms and get to help out i love driving the combine and being out on the farm.
> 
> How's everyone else fields looking? All the crops out yet? Just curious to see how everyone else is doing.


400 acers of corn left and 150 acers of ater wheat beans,and about 1300 acers of ripping to do,planing on giving her hell this week....lol


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

JD Dave;871398 said:


> Building on the left penthouse. I went home for lunch that day so I just parked the combine out front.
> 
> The baler just drops the bales and that picks them up and stacks them. Then you either drop them in the field and have a truck pick up a load and drive them back to the barn or you drive the machine back. The purpose is to eliminate handling the bales, we use to have quite a few of them around here. Now some of the guys pull a stacker behind the baler and it ties 18 small squares into 1 big square bale and you can move with a bale spear.







I see I found a video that things nice. I tell you what Id like to find who ever bailed the last load of hay we got a cuff em in the head all the bails you go to get one flake and the hole damn bale comes with it and it all falls apart...major PITA


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

cretebaby;871920 said:


> We have been done for 2 weeks. Got all the bedding made, manure spread and chiseling done.
> 
> Now for a little.


You know, a politician says almost the same things.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

REAPER;872004 said:


> You know, a politician says almost the same things.


WTH is that supposed to mean?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

There should be a farm equipment picture thread. Some of these machines are sweet


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;872046 said:


> There should be a farm equipment picture thread. Some of these machines are sweet


Isn't that what this is? 

:laughing:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Gotta love the GREEN :bluebouncpurplebou:redbounce


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

are you kidding me when i was a kid i had to walk and pick up bales, and there is a machine for that, we have a bunch of cheap ass farmers around here thats for sure


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Well I was thinking of this as more "Rob Cooks" thread... But I suppose its the official farming pictures thread ..


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

02powerstroke;871996 said:


> I see I found a video that things nice. I tell you what Id like to find who ever bailed the last load of hay we got a cuff em in the head all the bails you go to get one flake and the hole damn bale comes with it and it all falls apart...major PITA


That guy has a forest growing around his grain bins.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;872583 said:


> Well I was thinking of this as more "Rob Cooks" thread... But I suppose its the official farming pictures thread ..


Not mine lol I am just the smart guy who came up with the idea :laughing:


----------



## pusher21 (Dec 17, 2007)

Love this thread. Lets get some more pics with red paint


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

pusher21;872792 said:


> Love this thread. Lets get some more pics with red paint


Yah, gotta love the red too.



















:waving:


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

My mini tractors

1965 Massey 









2005 Deere


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

02powerstroke;872911 said:


> 1965 Massey


Sweet :redbounce


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

3 cylinder perkins gas, can drag that John Deere any day all day.....


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hell i have never seen a gas perkins. Something new every day


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

Red is good.... this is my 1949 Cub. I would like to mount a blade under. Just not a common item kicking around the old farm yards up here.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

good looking cub !


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

heres my funny looking case


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

nice thread. ill have to get some pics up sometime. were down around 40ac of corn left out of 1100ac. We farm just shy of 5000ac here in ohio.


----------



## pusher21 (Dec 17, 2007)

Next time im up at my buddies farms I will get some pics of there equipment for you guys


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

:laughing:


JD Dave;871362 said:


> Telling a farmer his corn looks runty is worse then saying he has a but ugly wife.


:laughing: I got a real good laugh out of that.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

cretebaby;872011 said:


> WTH is that supposed to mean?


manure spread.....


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hear are some of our farm pics,taken today.Still alittle wet.:crying:

Twin 9870 combines
twin 9200 buggy tractors

I run the 9870 that has less corn on the roof,the boss's wife runs the one with the pile on the roof


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Sweet Stangman!! Nice equipment.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

JD Dave, I want to see some pics of your farming equipment!


----------



## prostk2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey stangman nice comment about the corn on the roof!! How did she get so much on top--I am not a farmer and was curious as to how she might have done that??


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

prostk2;874937 said:


> Hey stangman nice comment about the corn on the roof!! How did she get so much on top--I am not a farmer and was curious as to how she might have done that??


That happend's when you have the grain tank REALLY full and stop to fast....lol:laughing:


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

prostk2;874937 said:


> Hey stangman nice comment about the corn on the roof!! How did she get so much on top--I am not a farmer and was curious as to how she might have done that??


Happens when the operator ignores the grain tank full alarm for to long, when it spills on the roof you know it's really full, or the grain tank was nearly overflowing and they stopped to fast or went down a steep hill.


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

Dirtboy953B;874944 said:


> That happend's when you have the grain tank REALLY full and stop to fast....lol:laughing:


yep..lol

Iv done it to,I clean mine off more.

The hopper holds over 20,000 lbs of corn but sometimes you think you can make it just a little bit further.:laughing:

Sometimes that alarm doesnt go off till theres a shower of corn commin down in front of you.I need to move mine.

Also happens when u have a slow buggy driver.


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

sno commander;873175 said:


> heres my funny looking case


nice my boss has one, its awesome also love the truck!


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

Here's a good one BIG BUD 747 760hp v16 detroit motor 1000gallon fuel tank Plows 1acre a minute
At 8mph weighs little over 100,000pounds 
In 1997 the motor was swap out for a 900hp motor


----------



## pusher21 (Dec 17, 2007)

TremblaySNOW;876213 said:


> Here's a good one BIG BUD 747 760hp v16 detroit motor 1000gallon fuel tank Plows 1acre a minute
> At 8mph weighs little over 100,000pounds
> In 1997 the motor was swap out for a 900hp motor


Can I run it please?


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Wonder how big of a pusher he's got for the front of that machine lol.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Dirtboy953B;871833 said:


> We will proly never go back to a green combine,and we are going to start buying case tractors to replace the deere's but will still run the cat challengers,just to much trouble with the deere's we had problems with the combine that were factoy recall's and deere would not stand behind them and fix them,the case has half the grease fittings and they need grease half as much,and it only has 3 belts,it just has way,way less moving parts,I cant even count the # of belts the deere had.when we traded for the case it was 3 months after the deal was done before the case dealer even saw the deere tradin.they treaded sight unseen and never heard a gripe when they picked it up,and the dealer service is next to none


I can vouch for that man. My buddies brand new 9770 shut down because of a 5 dollar sensor. Shut the whole thing down. They also had to switch gear boxes on their JD "chopping" head which is also brand new.

Case is way better. Plus nothing floats like a Quad.

Also i can tell you right now that the Big Bud 747 doesn't plow an acre in a minute.


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

Case has nice cabs and I liked the power mirrors,and the flashy lights, but they brought out 2 8010's and an 8120 and they couldnt run with a deere.

They tried to dump on the run and had to slow down when they turned the unloading auger on.Iv never ran out of power on a 9870.

and A 5 dollar sensor?Thats pretty cheap,are you sure it was from deere.:laughing:


----------



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

maybe they should have brought out a 9120 to run with ur 9870?
or one better a 595R lexion....


----------



## J.R. Services (Aug 15, 2009)

Anyone else every rake with their truck? Lol. Was running behind had 3 different fields to do and sky was getting nice and grey


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Cats are too heavy... Hey rancher can i ask where u went to school to be a service tech?


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

Id like to try a 9120,whats the hp on them.Havent seen any around here.

Im sorry if I started a red V green war.Just trying to stick up for deere after they were put down.

I'll call a truce and post a pic of a 584 that I fixed up last year.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

They run 483 horse. http://www.ironsearch.com/s0/1336086.aspx


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

corn planter pics

36 row


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

87chevy;876437 said:


> I can vouch for that man. My buddies brand new 9770 shut down because of a 5 dollar sensor. Shut the whole thing down. They also had to switch gear boxes on their JD "chopping" head which is also brand new.
> 
> Case is way better. Plus nothing floats like a Quad.
> 
> Also i can tell you right now that the Big Bud 747 doesn't plow an acre in a minute.


We had the same prob...we also had to spend $4500.00 last year just to get it out of the shop,the feeder house seeped down and would not pick up...turns out we had to replace the whole comptuter.never go green again


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

stangman35;876503 said:


> Case has nice cabs and I liked the power mirrors,and the flashy lights, but they brought out 2 8010's and an 8120 and they couldnt run with a deere.
> 
> They tried to dump on the run and had to slow down when they turned the unloading auger on.Iv never ran out of power on a 9870.
> 
> and A 5 dollar sensor?Thats pretty cheap,are you sure it was from deere.:laughing:


they most have had a bad batch of them...lol I have no prob unloading on the run in 200+ bu/ac corn with a 12-row head


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Blasphemy 



































:laughing:


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm the biggest JohnDeere fan hear but for combines I'd go with a New Holland


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

TremblaySNOW;876910 said:


> I'm the biggest JohnDeere fan hear but for combines I'd go with a New Holland


Lol, you know that is Ford blue on there right? They are the ones of choice for a big farmer near here, I respect his opinion on equipment.


----------



## J.R. Services (Aug 15, 2009)

JoeCool;876916 said:


> Lol, you know that is Ford blue on there right? They are the ones of choice for a big farmer near here, I respect his opinion on equipment.


Its actually Fiat colors on that new holland and on every new holland. Who would have imaged that one day ford would be owned by fiat?


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

Lol, Fiat...Ford... both should raise TremblaySNOW's eyebrows!


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

J.R. Services;876938 said:


> Its actually Fiat colors on that new holland and on every new holland. Who would have imaged that one day *ford would be owned by fiat*?


Huh?  I thought Fiat owned Chrysler?


----------



## J.R. Services (Aug 15, 2009)

jomama45;876995 said:


> Huh?  I thought Fiat owned Chrysler?


Correction: Fiat Agri owns new holland


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

John Deere is crap, we had the motor go out of our 9560 this fall and it was a 35k fix and the combine was 3 years out of warranty. Without even asking John Deere stepped up and paid for everything and gave us a 9660 to use untill ours was fixed.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

jomama45;876995 said:


> Huh?  I thought Fiat owned Chrysler?


They do.



J.R. Services;877008 said:


> Correction: Fiat Agri owns new holland


Same thing.


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

Dirtboy953B;876698 said:


> they most have had a bad batch of them...lol I have no prob unloading on the run in 200+ bu/ac corn with a 12-row head


Yeah they didnt either when they slowed down to 3mph,an 8120 should run with a 9870 about the same power on paper,but it didnt happen.

New holland is just a yellow case isnt it:laughing:


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

stangman35;877192 said:


> Yeah they didnt either when they slowed down to 3mph,an 8120 should run with a 9870 about the same power on paper,but it didnt happen.
> 
> New holland is just a yellow case isnt it:laughing:


6mph no prob


----------



## woodhe (Nov 1, 2009)

*delivering a bale*

Suzuki Carry delivering a 1400 lb bale. No problem for this little 4x4 dump in N. IL [email protected]


----------

